# What Kind of Rosewood was used on Stanley Planes and Diston Saws?



## mchuray (Mar 11, 2010)

I guess the title says it all "What Kind of Rosewood was used on Stanley Planes and Diston Saws?". I would like to make some custom totes and saw handles that fit my hand better, but would like to match the wood where possible. It appears there is East Indian, Honduras anad even Mexican Rosewood. Which one was used?
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Maverick44spec (Aug 7, 2011)

Don't forget Bolivian, Borneo, Burmese, Santos, Brazilian, and Madagascar just to name a few.  I'm not sure what kind is used but look forward to finding out from our fellow LJs.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I am not certain but I want to say I read somewhere that Stanley used either Brazilian or East Indian Rosewood.

I don't think Disston used Rosewood at all on their saws. Fruitwoods are common for saw handles and I am pretty sure Applewood was used for the old Disston handles. I have never seen an old saw with an exotic wood handle.


----------



## pierce85 (May 21, 2011)

"I am not certain but I want to say I read somewhere that Stanley used either Brazilian or East Indian Rosewood."

That's my understanding as well. And given the price of legally obtained/documented Brazilian Rosewood, if you can even find stock in the dimensions needed, EIR is likely your only choice between the two.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

IIRC, Dan is correct on the Applewood for Disston saw handles. That's not universal, but I don't recall seeing any Disstons that look like they have rosewood.


----------



## Gary_Roberts (Feb 15, 2010)

It's sort of moot. Brazilian is banned. East Indian is ok to purchase. Cocobolo was sometimes used on totes and knobs if I remember correctly.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I know Cocobolo was used on some Millers Falls. I'm not sure about Stanley, I haven't seen any as of yet. I'm not sure if there was one kind of rosewood on Stanley. I've seen some wide variations. I wouldn't be surprised if they used a few different kinds of rosewood depending on availability.


----------



## Gary_Roberts (Feb 15, 2010)

One problem is that it can be very tough to tell some rosewoods apart, particularly after finishing.


----------

